
FDA Approves Clinical Trials to Use Antibodies from Recovered Patients - BG247
http://good-news.network/article/3XqVFb
======
nickphx
why does that link redirect to some third party?

[http://good-news.network/article/3XqVFb](http://good-
news.network/article/3XqVFb) 302 Redirect
[http://pubx.co/3XqVFb](http://pubx.co/3XqVFb)

301 Redirect [https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/new-york-to-deploy-covid-
pla...](https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/new-york-to-deploy-covid-plasma-
treatment/)

Ahh, spammy blog with shady ad-block circumvention.

------
trhway
may it make sense when a pandemic starts next time to preemptively infect and
quarantine large group of healthy people in order to have the antibody plasma
ready in sufficient quantity by the time when it starts to hit the fan?

~~~
tlrobinson
I don't think you can ethically intentionally infect people, even volunteers,
with a potentially fatal disease. Even some small percentage of young and
healthy people are dying from COVID-19.

~~~
FriendlyNormie
People volunteer to be locked in facilities for 30+ days to be injected with
potentially fatal new and poorly understood drugs all the time in exchange for
a few thousand dollars.

~~~
arcticbull
True, but in a fast-spreading disease we shouldn't have to solicit folks to
voluntarily get infected, we can just grab a few people who've tested
positive.

